# x-men origins wolverine Leaked



## kuki_295 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Fox news
*
*LOS ANGELES  —  "X-Men Origins: Wolverine" isn't due in theaters until next month, but the prequel has already hacked its way online.*
 	 	 		 	  		           			    A high-quality, full-length work print of the 20th Century Fox film, which is set for release May 1, appeared online Tuesday. The film focuses on the beginnings of Hugh Jackman's clawed Marvel superhero Wolverine.
 	 			     			    Fox said in a statement Wednesday the version of the film posted online was not complete and vowed that the source would be prosecuted. It said the FBI is investigating.


CNN

*LOS ANGELES, California (CNN)* -- Someone stole an "incomplete and early version" of the next installment in the blockbuster "X-Men" movie series and posted it on the Internet this week, according to the studio that owns the billion-dollar film franchise.


 Twentieth Century Fox said the FBI was investigating who leaked "X-Men Origins: Wolverine," which is set for release in U.S. theaters May 1.
 The digital file quickly spread across the Internet and was available for free, but illegal, downloading from hundreds of easily found Web sites.
 "The source of the initial leak and any subsequent postings will be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law; the courts have handed down significant criminal sentences for such acts in the past," the studio's statement said.
 Removing the pirated files from the Internet may prove an impossible challenge, an industry source said. This source did not want to be 

Source

*www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,512114,00.html
*www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Movies/04/02/xmen.piracy/

Well i was waiting for the movie and if the movie fails there will be no sequel of it (x-men origins magneto)
so i am bit disappointed.
I don't usually watch movies in theater but i think i'll watch this when its out.


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 3, 2009)

the leaked version is a work print and has many incomplete cg scenes.


----------



## JAK (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmm.. just saw the movie...
some special effects are missing though...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hmm.. just saw the movie...
some special effects are missing though...
*

OFFTOPIC:
why isnt the quick reply function working*


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 4, 2009)

In future movies will be open source too


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 5, 2009)

no, that ain't gonna happen. open source movie will be just like home made movies desperate for recognition.
anyway, i loved the movie. thanks to the insider...its in mass public interest.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
no, that ain't gonna happen. open source movie will be just like home made movies desperate for recognition.
anyway, i loved the movie. thanks to the insider...its in mass public interest.


----------



## blackperl (Apr 5, 2009)

thats unedited movie !! full with ropes n 3D


----------



## Pathik (Apr 5, 2009)

It has been out since April 1. I am resisting watching it. Will watch it in theaters only when it releases.


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 5, 2009)

All here watch pirated movies or what


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 6, 2009)

I've seen it though, coz I couldn't resist...but I'll watch it again because the CG work's are incomplete and there are ropes all over the action scenes which really takes away the charm of watching the film...


----------



## x3060 (Apr 8, 2009)

that's nice , to watch a movie like that , you will really appreciate the effort of the compositors then


----------



## Gowt1ham (Apr 9, 2009)

I saw the movie.........Some of the animations suck(yet to be completed , i beleive). But the starting part of the film with sabertooth and wolverine is awesome. 
I loved  Leiv Schreiber(sabertooth) attack style.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 10, 2009)

I just saw the movie. Here is something from someone who has worked in Movie production (at least in India)....


DON'T WATCH THE LEAKED VERSION

The movie lacks 90% of the special effects. Considering that this movie is releasing in May, I deduce that this is a work print which was under production in December atleast.

This leak of movie kills all the joy of movie watching. No special effect, no voice editing, no loudness correction, no nothing.....

Well, I am going to watch this movie first day first show I hope.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 10, 2009)

I have been seeing the movie in the obvious sites for quite some time now but I have resisted myself from watching it ..well with comments like above I think I made a good decision


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 10, 2009)

The movie is awesome... First ever an X Men movie comes close to the original novel. The Sabertooth charecter is for the first time is given real notice.
i was disappointed after X Men 1 than strong charecters like Sabertooth hasnt given enuf notice or even they dun have a real character but in real it shud be the opposite.


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 10, 2009)

I read that the leaked version still has actors with the cables attached to them. So if you're a budding special fx man or director watch it

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## red_devil (Apr 10, 2009)

^ not just a budding director or fx guy.... even the regular movie buffs should watch it..a lot of curious questions regarding how movies are made may get answered and not to mention the pain the fx guys go through to get this rough out of the box movie clip into a neat polished product...


----------



## Ecko (Apr 21, 2009)

^^I'm Not (read my siggy  )


----------

